# Men in tights



## G3CWI (11 Feb 2013)

A trip to Decathlon ended up rather expensive. Decided that I needed some pukka cycling attire. Tried the tights out this afternoon noticed that the padded thingy tends to get stuck on the end of the saddle sometimes. I imagine it's just a matter of getting used to it?

Went for a spin round my training route and knocked off a couple of minutes - either the new aero-clothing works wonders or my fitness is improving. A bit of each I guess. At least I look the part now I have ditched the tracky bottoms and bike clips!

I could get used to wearing tights. They feel quite liberating in a cheeky sort of way...

Cheers Richard


----------



## MontyVeda (11 Feb 2013)

it won't be long before you're shaving your legs and wearing make up


----------



## Nigelnaturist (11 Feb 2013)

^^^


----------



## simmi (11 Feb 2013)

G3CWI said:


> A trip to Decathlon ended up rather expensive. Decided that I needed some pukka cycling attire. Tried the tights out this afternoon noticed that the padded thingy tends to get stuck on the end of the saddle sometimes. I imagine it's just a matter of getting used to it?
> 
> Went for a spin round my training route and knocked off a couple of minutes - either the new aero-clothing works wonders or my fitness is improving. A bit of each I guess. At least I look the part now I have ditched the tracky bottoms and bike clips!
> 
> ...


I find the tights can drop a bit and snag the saddle.
So it's bibs all the way for me,
and remember to remove your undercrackers


----------



## dan_bo (11 Feb 2013)

If you pop along to your local WWF wrestling surplus emporium they'll fit you out with a jazzy sash number on the cheap. It's what I do.


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Feb 2013)

Try braces, they do the job.


----------



## thegravestoneman (11 Feb 2013)

Also a thing I learnt quickly and have never forgotten, is once you go commando which should be every time make sure you wear your cycling shorts under the (if you can still get them?) knitted style tights as they do go see through in certain conditions which is never a good look!!


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (11 Feb 2013)

Cycling tights are good but wait til you try bib-tights... Takes it to another level 
And you can't resist the Freddy mercury impersonation when you see youself in the mirror with them on.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (11 Feb 2013)

This thread really needs pictures.


----------



## mrandmrspoves (11 Feb 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This thread really needs pictures.


 

No - it really doesnt!!!


----------



## Radchenister (11 Feb 2013)

What it really needs is a musical number:

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RtmbZnXSQ7k 

Lyrics:
_We're men, we're men in tights._
_We roam around the forest looking for fights._
_We're men, we're men in tights._
_We rob from the rich and give to the poor, that's right!_
_We may look like sissies, but watch what you say or else we'll put out your lights!_
_We're men, we're men in tights,_
_Always on guard defending the people's rights._
[The Can-Can Chorus Line]
_We're men, MANLY men, we're men in tights._
_Yes!_
_We roam around the forest looking for fights._
_We're men, we're men in tights._
_We rob from the rich and give to the poor, that's right!_
_We may look like pansies, but don't get us wrong or else we'll put out your lights._
_We're men, we're men in tights_
_TIGHT Tights_
_Always on guard defending the people's rights._
_When you're in a fix just call for the men in tights!_
_WE'RE BUTCH!_


----------



## G3CWI (11 Feb 2013)

Would form the basis of a super cycling flash mob at the Cat and Fiddle in the summer...


----------



## Ladytrucker (11 Feb 2013)

mrandmrspoves said:


> No - it really doesnt!!!


 
Oh yes it does....... (Panto style)


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (11 Feb 2013)

He's behind you......in bib-tights and a gimp mask!


----------



## Lanzecki (11 Feb 2013)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> Cycling tights are good but wait til you try bib-tights... Takes it to another level
> And you can't resist the Freddy mercury impersonation when you see youself in the mirror with them on.


 
My secret is out. You don't work in Adrenalin sports in Newcastle West do you? Last time I was in there I got funny looks from the salesman whe I said I much preferred unpadded bib-tights....


----------



## boybiker (11 Feb 2013)

You cant beat a good pair of bib tights


----------



## Boon 51 (12 Feb 2013)

Its on a scale really... Tights are good, cheap padded bib tights are better and a good quality padded bib tights are better still.
Its what you can afford really, but as a rule the more money you pay the better padded bib tights you get.. Thats what I have found anyway.. its you choice.


----------



## Lanzecki (12 Feb 2013)

I waiting for comparisons to ballet dancers. 

Anyone gonna comment on shaving? That'll really scare the newbies.


----------



## Boon 51 (12 Feb 2013)

A dewax is cool...


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Feb 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> I waiting for comparisons to ballet dancers.
> 
> Anyone gonna comment on shaving? That'll really scare the newbies.


Sometimes you just have to - hairy tights is not a good look . I wait till spring - thinner tights or shorts time - hair is a good insulating layer until then.


----------



## numbnuts (12 Feb 2013)

SpokeyDokey said:


> This thread really needs pictures.


 
I'm game


----------



## Boon 51 (12 Feb 2013)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 18958
> 
> 
> I'm game


 
See now you started this... SHMBO will have to take some pics of me now in tights...


----------



## Kins (12 Feb 2013)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 18958
> 
> 
> I'm game


 
Tart alert!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Feb 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> I waiting for comparisons to ballet dancers.
> 
> Anyone gonna comment on shaving? *That'll really scare the newbies.*


Why??


----------



## SpokeyDokey (12 Feb 2013)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 18958
> 
> 
> I'm game


 
Thank god you weren't facing the camera.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Feb 2013)

thegravestoneman said:


> Also a thing I learnt quickly and have never forgotten, is once you go commando which should be every time make sure you wear your cycling shorts under the (if you can still get them?) knitted style tights as they do go see through in certain conditions which is never a good look!!



You could always ditch the y-fronts or wear a g-string!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Feb 2013)

Cycleops said:


> You could always ditch the y-fronts or wear a *g-string*!


Dont forget the lace.


----------



## Billy Adam (12 Feb 2013)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> He's behind you......in bib-tights and a gimp mask!


My mum warned me about sites like this!


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2013)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 18958
> 
> 
> I'm game




Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhjj! MY EYES!


Eeechshooallly if you had a green pair as well, and we had 3d glasses....


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Feb 2013)

CarlP said:


> Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrggggghhhjj! MY EYES!
> 
> 
> Eeechshooallly if you had a green pair as well, and we had 3d glasses....


Who needs 3-d glasses just let your imagination work, or maybe not.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Who needs 3-d glasses just let your imagination work, or maybe not.
> View attachment 18975



That's clever, how'd they do that then?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Feb 2013)

CarlP said:


> That's clever, how'd they do that then?


Trade secret Carl, if I told you i would have to kill you.
It's actually several different processes, one for the image (it's actually an H.D.R.I. High Dynamic Range image, though the effect is usually more subtle but it depends on taste or effect you want to achieve) and then another to create the pop out frame. If you want to see more of my work
http://www.flickriver.com/photos/35557179@N04/
This is my bike.



Viking O.O.B. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## BrianEvesham (12 Feb 2013)

Lanzecki said:


> Anyone gonna comment on shaving? That'll really scare the newbies.


No not me not ever. No no no no.


----------



## Billy Adam (12 Feb 2013)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 18958
> 
> 
> I'm game


The red one and the blue one had a race....


----------



## Billy Adam (12 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Trade secret Carl, if I told you i would have to kill you.
> It's actually several different processes, one for the image (it's actually an H.D.R.I. High Dynamic Range image, thought the effect is usually more subtle but it depends on taste or effect you want to achieve) and then another to create the pop out frame. If you want to see more of my work
> http://www.flickriver.com/photos/35557179@N04/
> This is my bike.
> ...


Cracking photos nigel


----------



## Cycleops (12 Feb 2013)

[quote="numbnuts, post: 2309437, member: 

I'm game [/quote]

And no VPL too!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (12 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Cracking photos nigel


Cheers Billy, glad you like them.


----------



## EltonFrog (12 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Cheers Billy, glad you like them.



I didn't realise they were yours, very good indeed.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (13 Feb 2013)

CarlP said:


> I didn't realise they were yours, very good indeed.


Thanks Carl, glad you like them


----------



## JoeyB (13 Feb 2013)

I've only just braved my winter trousers which are partly Lycra. Was always a baggy shorts person before that. I'm toying with taking the bib tights plunge. That would of course make me an official cyclist!


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2013)

I have bib tights, I hate them, they're are such faff if you need to go for a pee, and even worse if you need to number 2s.


----------



## Mapster1989 (13 Feb 2013)

I love bib tights. I've only got the one pair but they're much better than the normal leggings that I own. The btwin one's I've got from Decathlon have a fleece lining which keeps you very warm indeed.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Feb 2013)

I will only buy bibs from now on. So much more comfortable.


----------



## Mapster1989 (13 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> I will only buy bibs from now on. So much more comfortable.


I agree Brian. The same goes for bib shorts too. I'm not the slimmest of cyclists out there and I find the regular tights/shorts to dig in and roll down, especially on longer rides. Anyone else experience that?


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> I agree Brian. The same goes for bib shorts too. I'm not the slimmest of cyclists out there and I find the regular tights/shorts to dig in and roll down, especially on longer rides. Anyone else experience that?



Not me.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Feb 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> I agree Brian. The same goes for bib shorts too. I'm not the slimmest of cyclists out there and I find the regular tights/shorts to dig in and roll down, especially on longer rides. Anyone else experience that?


Yes I think that's the key, I'm certainly not the slimmest (ahem). I am using my old bibs from the early nineties with no padding at all and I am finding it great and comfortable on the T3 OE seat much to my surprise.


----------



## youngoldbloke (13 Feb 2013)

CarlP said:


> I have bib tights, I hate them, they're are such faff if you need to go for a pee, and even worse if you need to number 2s.


Look out for a pair with a front zip. Don't understand why the straps are not detachable/undoable in some way - buttons or velcro maybe? Would makelife sooooo much easier.


----------



## Mapster1989 (13 Feb 2013)

youngoldbloke said:


> Look out for a pair with a front zip. Don't understand why the straps are not detachable/undoable in some way - buttons or velcro maybe? Would makelife sooooo much easier.


 
I've not seen those with zips before. I'll keep my eye out for them. 

On my ride on Saturday I made a brief stop at a Café for some breakfast and removed my jacket and waterproofs etc. Put all my clothing all back on only to find that nature called which then meant me removing it all again. Grrr. One downside to bib's as pointed out.


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Feb 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> I've not seen those with zips before. I'll keep my eye out for them.



Like these;

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/black-blue-tights-5-id_8217677.html


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2013)

BrianEvesham said:


> Like these;
> 
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/black-blue-tights-5-id_8217677.html



Interesting, but no need, I do not have problem with normal shorts or tights


----------



## BrianEvesham (13 Feb 2013)

The link was for Mapster1989


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Feb 2013)

Mapster1989 said:


> I've not seen those with zips before. I'll keep my eye out for them.
> 
> ....


I have a set of Gore Bike Wear bib shorts that have 2 such zips at the back for ease of 'squatting' (remember I'm female). They are interesting to say the least... worse still when the zips fail... not something standard emergency kits can deal with at the side of the road 
pictures will not be included!


----------



## SWSteve (13 Feb 2013)

Telling friends I own a pair of bib-tights was amusing. Apparently I am now 'weird'

By saying how comfortable they are did not help my case...what's wrong with these people


----------



## EltonFrog (13 Feb 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Telling friends I own a pair of bib-tights was amusing. Apparently I am now 'weird'
> 
> By saying how comfortable they are did not help my case...what's wrong with these people



Nothing wrong them, you are weird.


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Feb 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Telling friends I own a pair of bib-tights was amusing. Apparently I am now 'weird'
> 
> By saying how comfortable they are did not help my case...what's wrong with these people


I find my friends and family fall into two groups when it comes to cycling, those that get it and those that don't.


----------



## Kies (14 Feb 2013)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Telling friends I own a pair of bib-tights was amusing. Apparently I am now 'weird'
> 
> By saying how comfortable they are did not help my case...what's wrong with these people



I had enough p-taking when they learned i wear padded shorts .... Non cyclists do not understand our world


----------



## antnee (14 Feb 2013)

* Well as we still have this cold weather it is cold to me, I'm comtemplating getting some bib tights as Im fed up of my long johns riding up to my knees when cycling, so was thinking about getting some fairly cheap bibs with the loops under the feet. But find that its a bit of a minefield with all the different types and styles was gobsmacked to see what they run to three figures i am long past being worried about people extracting the Michael about the way I look I I don't know if your supose to go naked underneath or just havea pair of boxers on or what. Should I go for padded or unpadded, should I buy two pairs? i suppose none of these have any zip or flap thingy to make answering the call of nature easy Any sugestions will be most welcome.*

* Regards Antnee*


----------



## SWSteve (14 Feb 2013)

I went with boxers on my first run as I wasn't unsure about how much they would stretch as I went a size smaller than my shorts. I would never wear anything under them ever again. Maybe anther pair of unpadded lycra shorts on top of, but that would be all.
The nature calling moment has not reached me as of yet


----------



## BrianEvesham (14 Feb 2013)

antnee said:


> * I don't know if your supose to go naked underneath or just havea pair of boxers on or what.
> 
> Regards Antnee
> 
> *


*

Always go commando.*


----------



## antnee (14 Feb 2013)

Ok thanks for your views gives me something to think about. Any recommendations as to any brands. dare I try ebay? though as long as they do returns I supose it alright.


----------



## Billy Adam (14 Feb 2013)

Kies said:


> I had enough p-taking when they learned i wear padded shorts .... Non cyclists do not understand our world


They fear change.


----------



## Billy Adam (14 Feb 2013)

antnee said:


> Ok thanks for your views gives me something to think about. Any recommendations as to any brands. dare I try ebay? though as long as they do returns I supose it alright.


Decathlon do a fairly reasonable price kit. Different colour pads for differing time in the saddle. Around the £30-£40 mark.


----------



## 2Loose (14 Feb 2013)

Billy Adam said:


> Decathlon do a fairly reasonable price kit. Different colour pads for differing time in the saddle. Around the £30-£40 mark.


 
Main thing is you can try them on there. Level 3 is (imao - in my ars*s opinion) good for 20-30 miles, 5 is 70+....7 is beyond my endurance)


----------



## Black Country Ste (14 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> If you pop along to your local WWF wrestling surplus emporium they'll fit you out with a jazzy sash number on the cheap. It's what I do.


Not sure if sarcastic! I was involved in pro wrestling for a time and have some custom Lycra. 

I have a couple of pairs of Decathlon tights that are going back next time I go up Wednesbury as they aren't what I want. I'd be happier with some padded boxers (bibs when I start longer rides) and a second unpadded layer.


----------



## dan_bo (15 Feb 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> *Not sure if sarcastic! I was involved in pro wrestling for a time and have some custom Lycra.*
> 
> I have a couple of pairs of Decathlon tights that are going back next time I go up Wednesbury as they aren't what I want. I'd be happier with some padded boxers (bibs when I start longer rides) and a second unpadded layer.


 
 Nice one. Get the pic out!


----------



## Black Country Ste (16 Feb 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Nice one. Get the pic out!


 
Are you sure?!







I was rubbish at it but I loved every minute of it. Cost, sagging fitness and a nagging hip complaint finished me off in the end. In the two dozen or so shows I did I can say I was on the same card as a Ring Of Honor champion and slapped in the face by an ex-Gladiator.


----------



## dan_bo (16 Feb 2013)

Black Country Ste said:


> Are you sure?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well that's my flabber well and truly gasted! Legend!


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Feb 2013)

As promised a photo of me in tights..


----------



## daddypaul3 (17 Feb 2013)

not sure on the tights !!!!!! , but i like the bike


----------



## youngoldbloke (17 Feb 2013)

I just don't get the problem. Do runners get this sort of irrational response?


----------



## daddypaul3 (17 Feb 2013)

no problem ! I have 3 pairs of tights myself , it was a joke


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Feb 2013)

I wear tights, I might look like a beached whale in them, but they are comfortable and I don't care


----------



## daddypaul3 (17 Feb 2013)

i look ok from the back!! small ass compared to my daddy baby up front  but its slowly shrinking as i am now officially under 19 stone  18 stone 12 lol


----------



## cyana13 (17 Feb 2013)

My boyfriend wears tights when cycling and I think he looks really nice in them .


----------



## Boon 51 (17 Feb 2013)

daddypaul3 said:


> not sure on the tights !!!!!! , but i like the bike


----------



## Nigelnaturist (18 Feb 2013)

I just don't have a problem with them


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Feb 2013)

Hats of to them that have posted pictures of themselves in tights...


----------



## antnee (18 Feb 2013)

*Wait till I get mine!* I will probably get barred when I put a pic up I was going to get red and black to match the Triban T3 Though yesterday I had on the type of jeans that the bottom part of the legs zipped off And I had Long ankle lenght black pants on underneath. So I was in fashion (well I thought so) don't know what the people on the seafront thought, perhaps I was going just too fast! (in your dreams mate)


----------



## numbnuts (18 Feb 2013)

Would anybody like to see my camouflage ones ....... OK thought not


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Feb 2013)

Go on then.....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Feb 2013)

My OH & I in shorts (this weekend just gone)... (the 2 on the left in lycra...) It was around 4-5C at this point (up on the -1.5C from when we set out!)


----------



## G3CWI (18 Feb 2013)

First try at "comando style" today. No mishaps and after getting used to the feeling it was comfy. New legwarmers tended to fall down though.


----------



## daddypaul3 (18 Feb 2013)

Comando style is the way to go !!! But is it weird that I like the numb feeling in my k**b after a ride. Hahaha


----------



## Boon 51 (18 Feb 2013)

daddypaul3 said:


> Comando style is the way to go !!! But is it weird that I like the numb feeling in my k**b after a ride. Hahaha


 
Funny you should say that.. 

PS.. Great thread by the way..


----------



## wait4me (18 Feb 2013)

daddypaul3 said:


> Comando style is the way to go !!! But is it weird that I like the numb feeling in my k**b after a ride. Hahaha


 


Thought it was just mine


----------



## Andy Smith (18 Feb 2013)

It's not the feeling thats weird, it's the talking about it.
MAMILS that's what we are in the majority and I for one am proud of it!! 
Wear what feels good and stuff the rest.


----------



## daddypaul3 (18 Feb 2013)

its not weird if its fellow cyclists your talking to about it , telling your boss or a random person in the street now that's another story


----------



## daddypaul3 (18 Feb 2013)

and what does MAMILS mean ?


----------



## cyclingsheep (18 Feb 2013)

Middle Aged Men In Lycra


----------



## G3CWI (19 Feb 2013)

cyclingsheep said:


> Middle Aged Men In Lycra


Middle aged? At pushing 54 I will take that as a compliment.


----------



## Boon 51 (19 Feb 2013)

Well I'm 61 so its almost a chat up line...


----------



## numbnuts (19 Feb 2013)

.....and I'm coming up to 62, if people don't like what they see tough


----------



## eevvee (19 Feb 2013)

And I'm also 61 cycling for nearly 3 months now and the tights were a great buy - and following the commando advice on this thread by far the best way


----------



## G3CWI (20 Feb 2013)

My wife has been feeling my tights (!). Commenting on the pad thingy she said why don't they just make the saddles more comfortable? Genius! But why don't they?


----------



## Crankarm (20 Feb 2013)

eevvee said:


> And I'm also 61 cycling for nearly 3 months now and the tights were a great buy - and following the commando advice on this thread by far the best way


 
It is my impression that riding _commando_ would be the same as riding _in the buff_ or your birthday _suit_  .


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Feb 2013)

Crankarm said:


> It is my impression that riding _commando_ would be the same as riding _in the buff_ or your birthday _suit_  .


Trust me it's not.


G3CWI said:


> My wife has been feeling my tights (!). Commenting on the pad thingy she said why don't they just make the saddles more comfortable? *Genius! But why don't they*?


Usually weight, you can get saddles that are more comfortable, but they usually weigh more, which is ok for general use, but if your trying to make the bike lighter not so, the choice of shorts/bibs is down to the rider


----------



## Crankarm (20 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Trust me it's not.
> 
> Usually weight, you can get saddles that are more comfortable, but they usually weigh more, which is ok for general use, but if your trying to make the bike lighter not so, the choice of shorts/bibs is down to the rider


 
Invariably when some tells me this I tend not to.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Feb 2013)

Crankarm said:


> Invariably when some tells me this I tend not to.


Look at my name.
I am not posting this picture, but if you want to look, feel free.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/35557179@N04/8380635247/in/photostream
It's not me but at the W.N.B.R. 2008


----------



## Rob3rt (20 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Trust me it's not.
> 
> Usually weight, you can get saddles that are more comfortable, but they usually weigh more, which is ok for general use, but if your trying to make the bike lighter not so, the choice of shorts/bibs is down to the rider


 
The reason that you wear padded shorts rather than use a "comfy" saddle is not down to weight, it is because the pad in the shorts moves with your anatomy, a saddle doesn't move with you, you move against it, hence you would be more likely to chafe over longer distances.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The reason that you wear padded shorts rather than use a "comfy" saddle is not down to weight, it is because the pad in the shorts moves with your anatomy, a saddle doesn't move with you, you move against it, hence you would be more likely to chafe over longer distances.


Suppose that's why the W.N.B.Rides are only 6-8 to miles then.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Suppose that's why he W.N.B.Rides are only 6-8 to miles then.


 that and the british weather  but not much


----------



## numbnuts (20 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Suppose that's why he W.N.B.Rides are only 6-8 to miles then.


I've done the NBR  in Southampton it's done a day earlier than the London one


----------



## Nigelnaturist (20 Feb 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> that and the british weather  but not much


It's never cold in June.



numbnuts said:


> I've done the NBR  in Southampton it's done a day earlier than the London one


I suppose you could do both, I hope to do York this year.
Sorry I know a bit off topic.


----------



## Maylian (20 Feb 2013)

I love my bib shorts, I love my bib tights when its really cold or raining. I super love my tri-suits for all occassions since it sucks me in so I think I look a bit more toned than normal. Fortunately my girfriend loves them and calls them my onesies, people at work give me odd looks as I clop through the office to the showers each day but I put that down to jealousy!


----------



## youngoldbloke (20 Feb 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> The reason that you wear padded shorts rather than use a "comfy" saddle is not down to weight, it is because the pad in the shorts moves with your anatomy, a saddle doesn't move with you, you move against it, hence you would be more likely to chafe over longer distances.


Exactly! The reason many people find a Brooks comfortable is not that it is softer, it is because it fits, or has become fitted to your anatomy. The pad forms a friction barrier between your behind and the saddle. It moves with you. Underpants are not a good idea in that they can interfere with that barrier, and allow you to move against the pad, creating chafing. Some give in the saddle might be desirable to dampen vibration, but NOT softness.


----------



## Boon 51 (21 Feb 2013)

I've just got myself a good road saddle that fits and its set up right on the bike and its a different ride altogether. I can even do without chamois cream..
For me the fit is the key..


----------

